# RHS Wisley



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised to see a near new Nuova Simonelli and Union Hand Roasted beans behind the counter when I visited RHS Wisley today.

Feeling brave I ordered a double Macchiato and received a nice drink!

Despite the cafe being chock full of patrons and a queue forming the team were focussed on the job at hand, preparing endless hot beverages (it was freezing in the wind today).

The accompanying food was of a good standard and the prices were very realistic too, so a good experience overall.

If you're zipping by on the A3 and fancy stopping for a coffee then call in to Wisley. If you have time the gardens are nice too (much better in the summer, but tonight they were lit for after dark viewing)


----------

